

Ask HN: Where can I find discussion groups or code samples for senior .NET devs? - ExpertBeginr

Back in 2007 I had the wonderful opportunity of working with a team of senior .NET developers who had a lot more knowledge than myself. Working with that team was the single best thing I did for my own skills, and to this day I am still learning from the source code they left behind.<p>Unfortunately I have since been working either by myself or with teams of less capable developers who don&#x27;t have great insights into application architecture the way the old team did. I feel like any day I spend not being exposed to developers much smarter than myself is a wasted day. Since I have to pay my bills, I&#x27;m stuck working at my current job, but I want to know where such great developers congregate on the interwebs.<p>I sometimes see great insights posted here on HN but short-form comments aren&#x27;t really sufficient to trigger the &quot;aha&quot; moments I used to get working on a smart team. Just recently I&#x27;ve checked livecoding.tv but for the most part the developers on there appear inexperienced. I&#x27;ve lurked &#x2F;r&#x2F;csharp, ##csharp on IRC, but still find very little in the way of senior developers who want to share great insights. Where should I be looking? I&#x27;d really like to see actual source code too, not just long form articles.
======
boo_radley
I like
[http://codereview.stackexchange.com/](http://codereview.stackexchange.com/)
for this kind of thing. I get to see other people's way of thinking, and quite
often people there are looking to keep their skills up to date with all of the
language's features.

------
ExpertBeginr
No smart developers work in .NET anymore?

~~~
ExpertBeginr
Sad day.

